
US firm offers free cybersecurity help to federal campaigns - tareqak
https://apnews.com/7f323399c1a1ddf3883d8cbd7e28caac
======
tareqak
Cloudflare's blog post about it: [https://blog.cloudflare.com/introducing-
cloudflare-for-campa...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/introducing-cloudflare-
for-campaigns/)

HN submission of the above:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22053814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22053814)

